# Charisma based classes..



## Jhulae

OTHER THAN Sorcerer, Bard, and Paladin, are there any other classes that are based around Charisma?  WotC splatbooks are fine, but no Dragon or 3rd party stuff. 

I really can't think of any offhand, which is why I ask here (where more people might know).


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Favored Soul is primarily Cha, Hexblade uses cha for its limited casting and to spell saves, all Marshal Minor Auras use cha, Spellthief does as well.  Samurai, cruddy as it is, sort of needs charisma.  Spirit Shaman might, I forget.  Crusader has some definite uses for charisma, though it doesn't need it.  If using Psionics, there's the Wilder.  Tons of prestige classes add uses for a good charisma, and any template that adds spell-like abilities or Su abilities that provide a saving throw benefit from a good charisma, generally.


----------



## Draz

Crusader (Tome of Battle)
Favored Soul (Complete Divine)
Dread Necromancer (Heroes of Horror)
Warlock (Complete Arcane)
Dragonfire Adept (Dragon Magic)
Spellthief (Complete Adventurer)
Binder (Tome of Magic)
Warmage (Complete Arcane)
Wilder (Expanded Psionics Handbook)
Soulborn (Magic of Incarnum)
Hexblade (Complete Warrior)
Dragon Shaman (PHB II)

There are some other ones that I'm not sure whether to count (e.g. the Truenamer has Save DCs based on CHA, but most people don't bother with a high CHA for them anyway; the Artificer uses UMD checks for almost everything).  And this doesn't even touch on Prestige Classes.


----------



## blargney the second

Divine Mind is mostly wisdom, but they have the charisma to saves feature.


----------



## Shin Okada

If you include prestige classes, Blackguard is an obvious one. And Divine Crusader (Complete Divine) cast spells based on CHA.


----------



## Thurbane

A Paladin of Tyranny(or Slaughter)/Blackguard gets to apply his Charisma to saves twice.


----------



## Shin Okada

Mix Hexblade and you get thrice against spells and spell-like abilities.


----------



## irdeggman

From Eberron,

Artificer - all spell storing/use is based on a UMD check which is charisma based.


----------



## Jhulae

Thanks for the replies.  I'll have to take a peek at Crusader.  The problems for spellcasting classes is that it's for a 12th level PC's class and 1st level spells just don't cut it at that point.


----------

